
Ask HN: Would you rather learn Golang or Elixir in your free time? - DDerTyp
Hey,<p>assuming that you don&#x27;t know those programming languages, which one would you learn (and why)? Or do you prefer a different one?<p>Background: We&#x27;re only using OOP at work and I wanna learn some different (new) languages. I&#x27;ve started with golang, until I&#x27;ve got an good idea about what&#x27;s going on, A few weeks ago I &quot;switched&quot; to Elixir (including Phoenix).
I am not sure if I should keep my focus on Elixir, or switch back to go - I love both languages, they are awesome.<p>Have a good day!
======
to_bpr
I'd invest the time in golang. I never hear of Elixir outside of HN but golang
appears to be dramatically increasing in adoption and interest, so if I were
to put my time into either it'd be Go simply because I feel as though there'll
be more opportunities surrounding it.

~~~
DDerTyp
More opportunities in terms of getting hired / new job / ...? Or more
opportunities in terms of use cases, ...? :)

~~~
to_bpr
Opportunities for new jobs as well as opportunities within your existing job.

